# εξαπτέρυγα = hexapteryga, liturgical fans | (μτφ.) sycophants, henchmen



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Είπε ο κ. Σαμαράς, φωτογραφίζοντας την κυρία Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη και τον κ. Γιώργο Καρατζαφέρη: «Αυτοί που προσχώρησαν σε αυτή την πολιτική ως *εξαπτέρυγα *του ΠΑΣΟΚ λένε ότι ήταν τάχα ψήφος ευθύνης. Μόνο που τα μέτρα για το ασφαλιστικό και το εργασιακό προβλέπονταν στο μνημόνιο δεν ήξεραν τι ψήφιζαν, η πολιτική δεν είναι φλύαρα χαμόγελα και φτηνές ατάκες στα παράθυρα η πολιτική είναι πράξη ευθύνης». 

Αφενός χαίρομαι που η ΝΔ ανακάλυψε τόσο γρήγορα ότι η πολιτική είναι πράξη ευθύνης, εύχομαι κάποια μέρα να ανακαλύψει και το περιεχόμενο της πολιτικής που την καθιστά πράξη ευθύνης. Αλλά, όπως λέει συχνά κι ο Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγιό του, είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, όχι πολιτικό, οπότε, αφού πέταξα την κορόνα μου, περνάω στο γλωσσικό, στα _*εξαπτέρυγα*_, τα μεταφορικά, που δεν θα βρείτε σε πολλά λεξικά, και για την ακρίβεια μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν.

[ΛΚΝ]
*εξαπτέρυγο το* (συνήθ. πληθ.) : (εκκλ.) καθένας από τους συνήθ. μεταλλικούς δίσκους που είναι στολισμένοι με παραστάσεις των Σεραφείμ και φέρονται σε θρησκευτικές τελετές στερεωμένοι στην κορυφή ενός κονταριού: _H λιτανεία ξεκίνησε με το σταυρό και τα δύο εξαπτέρυγα._
[λόγ. εν. < μσν. εξαπτέρυγα ουσιαστικοπ. ουδ. πληθ. του ελνστ. επιθ. ἑξαπτέρυγος ‘με έξι φτερούγες’ (για τα Σεραφείμ)]

[ΛΝΕΓ]
*εξαπτέρυγο (το)* 1. ΕΚΚΛΗΣ. καθένας από τους μεταλλικούς συνήθ. δίσκους, που εικονίζουν τα Σεραφείμ με τις έξι φτερούγες και προσαρμόζονται σε ειδικά κοντάρια, για να περιφέρονται στις θρησκευτικές τελετές, συνοδεύοντας τα Τίμια Δώρα, τον Σταυρό, το Ευαγγέλιο και τις εικόνες στις λιτανείες 2. ο εξαπτέρυγος άγγελος 3. (μτφ.-σκωπτ.) καθένας από τα πρόσωπα που περιβάλλουν ένα ισχυρό πρόσωπο, ο αυλοκόλακας: _τα γνωστά εξαπτέρυγα τής ηγεσίας τού κόμματος._​
Για τα *εκκλησιαστικά εξαπτέρυγα* (*hexapteryga, liturgical fans*, flabella) αντιγράφω από τη W:

In the Eastern Orthodox and Greek-Catholic Churches the sacred fan (Greek: _άγιον ριπίδιον, hagion ripidion_, plural: _άγια ριπίδια, hagia ripidia_; sometimes _εξαπτέρυγον, hexapterygon_, plural: _εξαπτέρυγα hexapteryga_—literally, "six-winged"), is still used to the present day. It is generally made of metal, round, having the iconographic likeness of a seraph with six wings surrounding a face, and is set on the end of a pole. Fans of carved, gilded, or painted wood are also found. They are usually made in pairs.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flabellum#Eastern_Christianity​
Για τη μεταφορική χρήση, αν πάμε με τη σημασία «αυλοκόλακας», μπορούμε να δούμε το ψευδόφιλο _*sycophant*_. Θα δοκίμαζα και το *henchman*, με τις πολλές ελληνικές αποδόσεις (ορισμός OED: the personal attendant, ‘right-hand man’, or chief gillie of a Highland chief; hence, generally, a trusty follower or attendant who stands by the side of his chief or leader, and supports him in every case of need).

Αλλά είμαστε ανοιχτοί (24/7) και στις προτάσεις σας.


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ταιριάζει το crony, που είναι και πιθανής ελληνικής αρχής, αλλά μάλλον όχι. Τίποτα σε "δορυφόρος" άραγε; (Έχω ακούσει ότι τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί μεγάλοι ποιητές).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά είμαστε ανοιχτοί (24/7) και στις προτάσεις σας.


Εξαρτάται και τι λεπτή σημασιακή απόχρωση θέλουμε να τονίσουμε κατά περίπτωση· έτσι π.χ. δεν μπορούμε να μην αναφέρουμε τα *λακές* και *τσιράκι*. Στα αγγλικά έχουμε και lackey / lacquey, stooge, flunkey / flunky, toady / toadeater, satellite, lickspittle / lickspit, truckler, fawner και πολλά άλλα, ανάλογα με το πόσο θέλουμε να απομακρυνθούμε (λ.χ. ακόμη και στο myrmidon μπορούμε να φτάσουμε).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και το fanboy, του οποίου επιτατικές μορφές είναι τα fanboi (προσοχή στην αλλαγή γραφής) και FLAO (Fanboy with Loss of All Objectivity).


----------

